# (XP on Mac Bootcamp issue) no sound in Windows



## slimskyhopper (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm using a MacBook Pro 15" and the sound works fine on Mac OS X, however, even after installing all the macintosh drivers for XP (Bootcamp 1.1.1), Windows still will not recognize my sound card. I have already done lots of searching for any similar problems, but not having any sound appears to be unique. I tried to reload both Realtek and Sigma Tel, and even tried older drivers, but nothing appears to work. When I do reload Sigma Tel I always get a message saying that there was one error during installation.

I'm not hearing anything in Windows Xp, can someone help?


----------

